
Red Hat Announces Broad Expansion to Open Source Patent Promise - m6w6
https://www.redhat.com/en/about/press-releases/red-hat-announces-broad-expansion-open-source-patent-promise
======
m6w6
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15307152](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15307152)

Sorry, search didn't show it.

